# our 13 week old male V pup is a crazy biter HELP



## Heather Lannom Henkel (Oct 21, 2017)

We have a 13 week old male V and he is BITING/sharking/nipping/..... all of it especially with our Human littles and sometimes our they have cried because it hurts. They have been very good sports. They get back up the next day and still play and try again. I can tell this is starting to frustrate all of us. Our V is so sweet and cuddly sometimes. He does need lots of play and training and naps. We know he is more prone to SHARK when he is tired or hungry. We have clued into those moody times. He loves their shoes and feet. He already understands that I am alpha and I fear that in my frustration I am not staying calm with him bc he is hurting my kids. Sorry just being honest. We are trying to stay so positive and patient and consistent...REALLY!! a friend suggested spraying with a water bottle when he got out of control with the kids and that worked for a while. He doesn't respond at all to the holding the bottom jaw and tongue method which was also another recommendation. He has lots of toys and chewies. We replace and tell our children to be calm. What are we doing wrong? He isn't letting up and especially after correction with our human food at the table he turns to "bite" bc he doesn't like being told NO and OFF When he doesn't respond and keeping on biting, we immediately put him in the crate for a settle time. HELP!! Will he outgrow this stage soon??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you doing any training with him?
At his age it's mostly training with treats. 
Also let him drag a light weight leash around the house. It's so much easier to control them with a leash on. 
You can use cheap light weight rope, and add a clip to it, if he's a leash chewers.
Just don't leave him unsupervised, with it on. If he is trying to chase down, and nip one of the kids. Just step on the leash.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Use the crate a lot more. We used the crate during meal times and now Amber knows that she needs to go to her bed when we sit down for dinner. It will pass but it will take weeks if not a few months...sorry but the puppy stage is hard and it's tough on little kids. My kids were 12 and 14 and they still had a few cries when Amber was young because those teeth hurt and their feelings get hurt too. The puppy is not doing it in a mean way, that's just how they play with their litter mates.....they get excited and it escalates and that's when someone gets hurt so just put your puppy calmly in the crate and let him take a time out to calm down, 15-20 minutes or so, if he falls asleep that's even better just let him nap in there.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

texasred said:


> Are you doing any training with him?
> At his age it's mostly training with treats.
> Also let him drag a light weight leash around the house. It's so much easier to control them with a leash on.
> You can use cheap light weight rope, and add a clip to it, if he's a leash chewers.
> Just don't leave him unsupervised, with it on. If he is trying to chase down, and nip one of the kids. Just step on the leash.


I agree with Texasred on this. Put him on a leash and start training. You can begin with the most basic, sit and stay. Use high value treat (boiled chicken, hotdog, cheese, etc.) and pay him as soon as he exhibits the behavior you require of him.

But first getting his attention:

With your puppy on a leash, ignore any unwanted behavior (I know it hurts when he's trying to mouth) as soon as he stops and looks at you pay with treat. You can use a marker word such as "yes" then pay with treat. Continuously pay with tiny bit of treats when he focuses on you and not jumping or nipping. Release and repeat. Note if he is really being obnoxious and not paying attention then a quick tug (not too hard) on the leash and a firm no is warranted. Walk him off in a small circle and start again.

Once your dog learns that good behavior (no jumping, nipping) means chicken, hotdog, cheese, etc. then you can start with sit and stay.


----------

